# Churchwarden stem



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

I want a Churchwarden and I was wondering if I could just replace the stem of one of my current pipes? Or would it be hard to get a randon stem to fit right?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

it is possible but you would have to get a custom made stem for it which could range anywhere from $20 and up


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

So not worth it for a ppe I paid less the $10 for.:hn


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Mr Flibble said:


> So not worth it for a ppe I paid less the $10 for.:hn


that depends on your definition of "worth it" do you like the pipe? would you like to have another stem for your pipe so you would have, in theory, two pipes to smoke? Can you afford a second pipe? If you like the pipe Id do it


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

I have one that I think would look nice with a long ass stem on it. I guess I could just keep an eye out on eBay for one.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I love churchwardens but I had never considered conversion. I may have to check into this.


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

was looking around on cupojoes and noticed this and remembered this thread..
http://www.cupojoes.com/cgi-bin/dept?dpt=D&srch=DD&tier2=130
vulcanite churchwarden stem featured on there, of course you'd have to sand/polish and modify the tenon to fit but it's an easy and cost effective option, especially for a little over 8 bucks.


----------



## Ridge Runner (Sep 4, 2008)

I would suggest buying a seperate pipe. My churchawarden is great for smoking on the deck at night, but would be inconvenient to smoke "on the go." If you plan to smoke while keeping busy, you will probably want to use the short pipe. But to relax, I would highly recommend the churchwarden. It never hurts to have a second pipe. I am actually thinking of buying a short pipe for more busy times, but I have a feeling I won't like it as much.


----------



## fiveqs (Aug 23, 2008)

Stanwell sells their Churchwardens with two stems. The Churchwarden and a shorter one. I got mine from FF several years ago. It's #5 on this page...
http://www.ff-pipes.com/st8.htm
They list them as $115, but as I recall I got it for considerably less when they were having a sale. Very nice pipe. Extraordinarily fast shipping for being from Denmark.
Just another option.
PQ

Forgot to mention something (It's been a few years, memory not so good ). As I recall the bowl gets awfully hot on this one, hard to hold. So were I to do it again I'd go for a beefier bowl.


----------

